# UPDATE: Katy RC Track Rework



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Guys--

*I just got off the phone with Tank and he asked me to post this update regarding the track rework:*

Many obstacles were encountered during the planned rework this week and unfortunately, the racing planned for Sunday will have to be rescheduled accordingly.

However, after alot of hard work today with the track crew and machinery, the new layout is finished and needs only a final pack/roll.

*Packing should be completed by 1 pm and Tank said to tell everyone you are welcome to come out tomorrow afternoon and check it out! The track will be open after 1pm for practice and play time!:birthday2*


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

anyone going?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

It's pouring, so doubtful


----------



## Mario713 (Oct 31, 2011)

Till what time?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Mario713 said:


> Till what time?


lol i'm not a meteorologist so I couldn't tell you. plus this is a fresh built track so doubt it'll be drive-able with the amount of rain, unless mudding is your thing.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

any pics of the new layout at least?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

The rain is perfect for a fresh layout, this will help the track pack and hold up better.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

that is true, should be even better later.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys,
The rain coming early today and forecast lasting through tonite and tomorrow, has nixed the final rolling/packing, etc. of the track until at least Wed. of this week (track will just be too wet/muddy to work it properly). 
Unfortunately we are still at Mother Nature's mercy-- per Tank, the track prep will hopefully be completed by Thu. afternoon, allowing for first practice on the new layout Thu. evening.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the posting Rich. 

I am hoping to be able to pack/roll Wed and finish up Thursday is the weather works our way. I will keep you updated. 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Wellllll. 

The weather is not working in our favor. We will not be open until next week. I have a bunch of updates and really would like to make it nice for you. 

Keep you posted.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if the Katy track is done? I hope to run this afternoon!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.846190,-95.577850


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

trunghuynh said:


> Hey does anyone know if the Katy track is done? I hope to run this afternoon!!
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.846190,-95.577850


LOL!! Geeeezzzzz, Trung!! You no can read?? :headknock(see the PREVIOUS post)


----------



## Dmccoy (Dec 2, 2011)

*Katy RC*

I just talked to them and they will NOT be open tonight. Still packing/finishing up the track Plan is to be open tomorrow at the normal time (10:00am).


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys have any pics of the new track?


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

RevoUsa said:


> You guys have any pics of the new track?


+1 :doowapsta

Matt


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I probably wont be out until the Texans season ends. Hopefully that won't be until February. :cheers:


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

We open today at noon. Come on out and run.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> We open today at noon. Come on out and run.


pics?

Matt


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Pics of New Layout @ Katy R/C*

For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW, looks like its taylored for shortcorse and 1/10 scale vehicles, has to be an easy 20 second lap times.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks sort of one extreme to another. Looks like a fast, flowing layout that requires some finesse to be ultra quick especially in that chicane area in the middle.

I like it! It reminds me of the old Performance Raceway, cept bigger.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

put a sign out front that says :"home to houston 2wd buggies" perfect track for 10th scale!! 1/8 scales are going to be FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAST!

who is down for 2w mod buggies this thursday??


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Needs a few bigger doubles or triples and it'll be good to go.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TX_Punisher said:


> Needs a few bigger doubles or triples and it'll be good to go.


Maybe. But with enough speed, I see some triples there. And a FAST layout! :biggrin:

Props to KRC for taming down the big jumps. It takes time to put a new track together and you can never please everyone on the first few try's. Start small and build bigger later. The location is perfect for attracting new folks and a track that's to intimidating may turn them away.

Like I said, it takes time to get a track dialed in. I was critical of the last layout and I hope no one took that personal.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

See ya'll there Thursday!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like a lay out Alvin had a while back with alot of left and right back and forth. Any chance of making the back 2 lanes wider so they dont look so thin from the driver stand? Looks to be a fast track.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> Looks like a lay out Alvin had a while back with alot of left and right back and forth. Any chance of making the back 2 lanes wider so they dont look so thin from the driver stand? Looks to be a fast track.


Come on, Wipf...an expert class driver like you should be able to handle it!! 
Myself, on the other hand...LOL!! I'm one who should be asking for 20 ft wide lanes!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Come on, Wipf...an expert class driver like you should be able to handle it!!
> Myself, on the other hand...LOL!! I'm one who should be asking for 20 ft wide lanes!


Wipf.......expert? Jk Jason. Thanks katyrc. I look forward to it


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> See ya'll there Thursday!


Last. Time I went and tried a Sunday there wasn't that many people to hold a race ! How is the thursday night crowd? Would like to give a run!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

as far as I know I'll be there, marcus will be there, jason will be there, so hopefully there will be a few to give this new track setup a test.


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

I might be able to make it, but I have finnalys this week it sucks so idk hopefuly I can. I will run sc again still need to do some stuff on the 1/8 scale


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

it's looking like we might have some rain storms thursday, lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Track looks real good. 1/10 friendly for sure. I'm going to try and make it Thursday.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Let us know what you think. This is our 1st attempt with just our staff, Mark has been slammed with his real job, so we tried it on our own. 

How would you guys like a race next Thursday since all the kids will be out and less pressure with Christmas that weekend?


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes I will race 100%  next thursday


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Sure wish there were some bigger jumps, but its all good didnt help build it so can't complain. Know some hard work went into it. Maybe the pics are deceiving. Guess Ill find out this weekend if i need to bring my 2wd to Katy and leave the 8th scale at home.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Katyrc said:


> Mark has been slammed with his real job


LOL...real job h:


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

marcusch said:


> Sure wish there were some bigger jumps, but its all good didnt help build it so can't complain. Know some hard work went into it. Maybe the pics are deceiving. Guess Ill find out this weekend if i need to bring my 2wd to Katy and leave the 8th scale at home.


we have a blast racing 1/8 at MM and its way smaller than Katy!! doesnt really matter we all gotta run the same track 1/8 will be fun and VERY fast!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i ran through a few packs in my w buggy and SC today and i like it!! needs some jump face attention on some of the jumps but its actually pretty fun! the double-doubles were tough in 2w buggy but i was able to make them in SC! here is a clip of my buggy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is that a Steeler jersey bro?


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

What the hell happened to all the jumps???!!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Gary said:


> Is that a Steeler jersey bro?


YUP!!!! Steeler nation FTW!!

Jim, although the jumps are not as big as before you are going much faster up to them. the track is more like a 1:1 short course track, i think it will be fun racing especially in SC. i should have taped my SC, it was dialed in pretty good!


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Jimmy Avila said:


> What the hell happened to all the jumps???!!!


:cheers: Plenty of room to add some.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> YUP!!!! Steeler nation FTW!!


At least your not a Cowboy fan. 

I'm thinking of Saturday practice if I don't have to work. Anybody in?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i think mother nature is going to screw us this weekend......


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dont count on Gary. lol


I might see ya out there myself.


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to see some more jumps!!!! That's what makes off road more fun!! Can we add some!??


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

trunghuynh said:


> I would love to see some more jumps!!!! That's what makes off road more fun!! Can we add some!??


+1
Just please don't put big jumps in an area that blocks other sections of track. Blind spots suck.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Here we go Steelers!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys before you make an opinion drive it first, i thought the same thing but the speed makes up for the lack of jumps. think about it , the last layout only had one set of doubles and three tabletops??? this one has three sets of doubles, four singles and a mogul section, they just are not as big , right now there are no blind spots and as you can tell by the vid i could drive while standing on the track! Its going to be good for some close racing with lots of places to pass. the bowl turn is awesome, you can go thorugh it at least 4 different ways fast!


BTW you dont want to be in a playoff game with the steelers, especially on the road!! we do better as underdawgs......


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

Is anyone going out tomorrow evening? I want to drive the new track!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

it's possible, the weather isn't to promising, so we shall see.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> Guys before you make an opinion drive it first, i thought the same thing but the speed makes up for the lack of jumps. think about it , the last layout only had one set of doubles and three tabletops??? this one has three sets of doubles, four singles and a mogul section, they just are not as big , right now there are no blind spots and as you can tell by the vid i could drive while standing on the track! Its going to be good for some close racing with lots of places to pass. the bowl turn is awesome, you can go thorugh it at least 4 different ways fast!
> 
> BTW you dont want to be in a playoff game with the steelers, especially on the road!! we do better as underdawgs......


Heck, we'll use our 3rd string QB!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> Guys before you make an opinion drive it first, i thought the same thing but the speed makes up for the lack of jumps. think about it , the last layout only had one set of doubles and three tabletops??? this one has three sets of doubles, four singles and a mogul section, they just are not as big , right now there are no blind spots and as you can tell by the vid i could drive while standing on the track! Its going to be good for some close racing with lots of places to pass. the bowl turn is awesome, you can go thorugh it at least 4 different ways fast!
> 
> BTW you dont want to be in a playoff game with the steelers, especially on the road!! we do better as underdawgs......


Come on Marcus there is no way speed makes up for lack of jumps unless its onroad You know that is fine for SC and 1/10th scale, but most 8th scalers want jumps hence the comparison to motocross. Maybe I could understand maybe if it were more technical and less jumps, but it is less technical and less jumps, no disrespect to all who put the time in to build it seriously because it takes time and hard work for sure, but just my opinion.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it from watching Marcus vids. However, I think the 8th scales will wear down those jumps pretty quickly. I appreciate Katy making it more 10th scale friendly. Every layout doesnt have to have big jumps. Every track in the city doesnt have to be the same. Ulitmate, Mikes, River, besides it's their first solo effort. Give them a chance to improve on layout design.

As for me I am loving the fact that I can fun my 10th scale out ther and see it on the entire track. Maybe add a triple up front, I am fine with medium jumps off a long run up. Keeping it friendly for all scales.

It seems that they could easily add a triple double anywhere on one of those inner straights. But It seems fine to me, no complaints.

Good job to Katy and staff on their first rebuild on their own.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

once the track was watered down, it was a beast, I liked it when it was watered down a whole lot better, when it was dry, there was no way to run it.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Once it grooves then running dry will be fine. Staying on the groove of course.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Although I'd like to see 1 or 2 big jumps, I think the track will still be fun. I've raced with Marcus at M&M and they have a tiny track with tiny jumps but it was still a lot of fun. I think the Katy crew did a nice job on their first attempt and they have a great starting platform to build on. The way the layout is, they can easily add large jumps and other features at any time. I look forward to racing on the new layout.

Dean


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

This was our first attempt on our own and I have to say the Jonathon and rob did a good job for setting it up. 

Mark will be out on the 6,7,8 to help us get a awesome layout for the HARC. 

Thanks for all the input. We do this for you so your not bored.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

marcusch said:


> Come on Marcus there is no way speed makes up for lack of jumps unless its onroad You know that is fine for SC and 1/10th scale, but most 8th scalers want jumps hence the comparison to motocross. Maybe I could understand maybe if it were more technical and less jumps, but it is less technical and less jumps, no disrespect to all who put the time in to build it seriously because it takes time and hard work for sure, but just my opinion.


I think your confusing MX, SX, and the assumption of what 8th scalers want.

Ill start with MX. Motocross is a sport that started in Europe and perfected by guys like Roger DeCoster and the idea was to run on on untamed, gnarley track grooved out in a hillside like Saddelback park.

SX was designed for the spectator in the hopes to increase the gate with big jumps.

In RC, huge stupid jumps trying to grab traction 14' in the air, is fruitless.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Gary said:


> I think your confusing MX, SX, and the assumption of what 8th scalers want.
> 
> Ill start with MX. Motocross is a sport that started in Europe and perfected by guys like Roger DeCoster and the idea was to run on on untamed, gnarley track grooved out in a hillside like Saddelback park.
> 
> ...


I am thinking you are confusing what 8th scalers want and talking like you are comparing Motocross for a 1:1 ratio with 1/8th scale buggies. Obviously there is an interest in jumps as there are others in the thread asking about them also. I agree no one is talking huge stupid jumps which reap no reward for being on the track, but I am talking about jumps like at Mike's for example that decide whether you gain 2 secs or lose 2 secs on a lap versus the person you are racing against who misses the jump. Don't want to dwell on this, it is what it is, Ill still support the track, want to see it succeed, pay my 10 bucks to practice and put my laps in.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

marcusch said:


> I am thinking you are confusing what 8th scalers want and talking like you are comparing Motocross for a 1:1 ratio with 1/8th scale buggies. Obviously there is an interest in jumps as there are others in the thread asking about them also. I agree no one is talking huge stupid jumps which reap no reward for being on the track, but I am talking about jumps like at Mike's for example that decide whether you gain 2 secs or lose 2 secs on a lap versus the person you are racing against who misses the jump. Don't want to dwell on this, it is what it is, Ill still support the track, want to see it succeed, pay my 10 bucks to practice and put my laps in.


I'm confused by what your suggesting/saying.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok I have had to take a break due to family issues but have been reading and talking to people about the track. I am very proud of what the guys and tank did. Everyone should say thanks for there hard work. But here is my take on everything. 
We as team drivers ask for and posted when we would be there working on the track. Did anyone show up to help.....no. everyone wants to put there opinion in about things not being what they like but where are they when its time to move dirt. Tank has put tons of time and money into the track and people want to slam what he has done and they are not showing up to race and support him like he is us. 
Take speed and side by side raceing with the track now and you have a better show for new people coming into our sport. Not running them out cause they are breaking every time they run. 

Just my to cents. Way to go tank and guys. You did great


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

marcusch said:


> Come on Marcus there is no way speed makes up for lack of jumps unless its onroad You know that is fine for SC and 1/10th scale, but most 8th scalers want jumps hence the comparison to motocross. Maybe I could understand maybe if it were more technical and less jumps, but it is less technical and less jumps, no disrespect to all who put the time in to build it seriously because it takes time and hard work for sure, but just my opinion.


have you driven on it yet??? i didnt think so!! i watched morrow eat it up with his 1/8 scale and it was pretty awesome. You are passing judgement without seeing it or even running a pack on it. it really doesnt matter what the track looks like if we all line up and the tone goes off its a race!! if someone beats you because you didnt like the track does that make it a valid excuse? no you still lose!! either set your car to handle it or watch from the sidelines:headknock As a track builder i respect what they have done and have helped Rob and explained to him how to make what they have better. in less than a month there will be a new layout anyway, just enjoy the fact that we have a great facility to run our toy cars on!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What are the track hours Sunday?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i think they open at noon.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

In all honesty, I was hesitant from the view of the track, once I got there and got setup I was a bit worried with how dry the track was, didn't like it one bit...then when they watered the track down, that's when the real fun came in, the track is fassssst, it was a lot of fun and I loved the high banking turn in the back, I think this track is just as big of a challenge as any other track out there, can't wait to break loose on a race on it! I was doubtful, but once being on it set up right, man o man was it fun!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Mantisworx?feature=mhee


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2011)

_It is no big deal. We will have a new layout after the 8th. More what your used to. It is all about fun, remember?_


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

OK...I've been reading all the responses to the track rework and have run my SC and 1/8 buggy on the track, so here's my two cents worth:
I have noticed an apparent rift between the veteran racers and the guys (like myself) who are still pretty much into just tinkering on the vehicles and running/racing for fun. I have also noticed a similar rift between the 1/8 nitro/elec gang and the SC-1/10 gang. It has really shown itself after the Katy track rework by all the comments made on this thread for/against the way the track turned out. 
Tank told me when the track first opened that he wanted it to be a fun place where people new to the hobby could come and play and see how much fun it really is to get out there and run/race/crash an RC vehicle in hopes that they will keep coming back. That's just plain good business sense IMO. I have never ventured into building or maintaining an RC track myself, but I know enough about the hobby to remember that is exactly how I got started into it. 
That said, I think Tank's decision to make the track more 1/10 scale friendly was perfectly justifiable and in keeping with the business side of the track. And since this was his first solo attempt at configuring an RC track, I have to give him credit for that- obviously, along with several others on this thread. He also has been willing to host local/regional race events and I think considering his newness to the RC offroad racetrack business, he's done a pretty good job of that as well. There will always be someone who will have a different opinion of what the ideal track layout should be (1/8 nitro racer, 1/10 2wd buggy racer, SC racer, etc.) but the fact remains ALL of these people will be running on the SAME track, whatever the layout. 
I'm just trying to understand why we can't all just do that and have fun while we're at it. This is a hobby and as such, should become an occasion for everyone to be able to participate without feeling intimidated or disrespected by those of us who have decided to take the hobby to a more competitive level. This track layout is not set in concrete fellas...Mark will be reconfiguring the track before the first HARC race and I'm sure it won't be the last layout change. I just don't like seeing it create some sort of divide between all of the people who race, bash or are just coming out to try it. :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Captain3810 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a newbie so I would guess my 2c aint worth much, but I think the track is cool. I totally agree with Mr. Salt that the track was a different animal after it had been watered. I look forward to getting down there whenever I can. Sounds like the track might be changing again soon though. Personally I hope it's just tweaks... Whoever has done the track has done a great job... Its a lot of fast fun.
Anyways, that's my first post at this place. I hope to spend some more time at the katy track soon.
Cheers to KatyRC. You're doing a great job


----------



## 125mxrider (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually like a track with a challenge and technical difficulties. Making a track too beginner friendly will make the average backyard basher a pro on the layout within an afternoon of practice. Yes the racing will have more wheel to wheel action but u need something to seperate the pack. Otherwise you will end up with a heat full of racers choking each other on the stand.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> OK...I've been reading all the responses to the track rework and have run my SC and 1/8 buggy on the track, so here's my two cents worth:
> I have noticed an apparent rift between the veteran racers and the guys (like myself) who are still pretty much into just tinkering on the vehicles and running/racing for fun. I have also noticed a similar rift between the 1/8 nitro/elec gang and the SC-1/10 gang. It has really shown itself after the Katy track rework by all the comments made on this thread for/against the way the track turned out.
> Tank told me when the track first opened that he wanted it to be a fun place where people new to the hobby could come and play and see how much fun it really is to get out there and run/race/crash an RC vehicle in hopes that they will keep coming back. That's just plain good business sense IMO. I have never ventured into building or maintaining an RC track myself, but I know enough about the hobby to remember that is exactly how I got started into it.
> That said, I think Tank's decision to make the track more 1/10 scale friendly was perfectly justifiable and in keeping with the business side of the track. And since this was his first solo attempt at configuring an RC track, I have to give him credit for that- obviously, along with several others on this thread. He also has been willing to host local/regional race events and I think considering his newness to the RC offroad racetrack business, he's done a pretty good job of that as well. There will always be someone who will have a different opinion of what the ideal track layout should be (1/8 nitro racer, 1/10 2wd buggy racer, SC racer, etc.) but the fact remains ALL of these people will be running on the SAME track, whatever the layout.
> I'm just trying to understand why we can't all just do that and have fun while we're at it. This is a hobby and as such, should become an occasion for everyone to be able to participate without feeling intimidated or disrespected by those of us who have decided to take the hobby to a more competitive level. This track layout is not set in concrete fellas...Mark will be reconfiguring the track before the first HARC race and I'm sure it won't be the last layout change. I just don't like seeing it create some sort of divide between all of the people who race, bash or are just coming out to try it. :dance::dance::dance:


Obviously your a rational person who thinks the issues through and makes judgment based on input, and personal thought. You make some good points and observations. However I don't think there is that much of a devision between noobie bashers, and hard core racers as you think. I can't think of a single "fast guy" that won't help out a noob with set ups, driving tips, encouragment etc. The future of this hobby depends on new racers coming in, and supporting their local track.

Yea, I didn't like the first layout, but I understand why it was done that way with big jumps! New guys like that stuff., And old school racers like a fast, flowing, technical track with tight racing while checking their laps times down to the tenth of a second.

I think we will be ok in the long run. See yall after the Texans seasons ends. 

BTW, I have been getting in shape. Look out Mark.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats what I need to do over the holidays, Get my bike ready. Its been 36 days with out smokes and 22.4lbs gone.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> Thats what I need to do over the holidays, Get my bike ready. Its been 36 days with out smokes and 22.4lbs gone.


Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

My $.02 from an innocent by-stander that has been trying to make a race out there with y'all since the oringinal thanksgiving race that got cancelled. The track looks awesome for racing and I hope to get out there before they re-do it. I am the opposite of the poster that doesnt like it because the cars might stay relatively close, I think it makes for a better race. I race with a group of guys from the Beaumont area and we have one fledgling track to run and guy busts his butt to make it the best he can. I would never tell him he did it wrong just because it doesn't suite me or my car class. I tell him thanks for his effort everytime I run there. 

Some of you guys are spoiled as to what you have to choose from in the H-Town area, you ought to try not having any track at all to run on. We have been driving 110+ miles to race Mikes because it is a good track, and very tuff IMHO, but I am just a newby and lowely SC 4x4 driver, LOL. Everytime we try and visit Katy it rains so we have only got to run Mikes.

I can't wait to meet Tank and the others because I know that you all will be a great bunch of guys to hang out with and race.

Sorry for the rant, but I couldn't stop typing.
Kudo's to the Katy group and I hope we see ya soon!

Keith


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

As a new guy - I've only been to the track 3 times, twice at Katy and once at the River - It doesn't matter what the track is. If it is not a straight flat line, i'm having difficulties. What I find more important is that Tank is will to change the track twice in about a month. That gives me the ability to get more experience on different layouts without having to drive all over H-town.

Thanks Tank!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah THANK YOU Tank and Kellie......you build it and I will race on it. There are some people in this thread with too much time. Let's let it go people and move on to a new thread where we talk about supporting our track instead of busting their chops.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yeah THANK YOU Tank and Kellie......you build it and I will race on it. There are some people in this thread with too much time. Let's let it go people and move on to a new thread where we talk about supporting our track instead of busting their chops.


AMEN!! LOL Nuff said!! Let's go have some fun, now!!


----------

